# Pegetables



## DazzleKitty (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey all!

Anyone ever heard of these?

I thought about getting these for my Chi. My old Chi, who has passed, ate them years ago and loved them. They are a fun treat because they are shaped like real veggies. 

I am not an expert on ingredients. Cans someone look at this list in the link and tell me if they sound good or like junk food?

Pegetables Nature's Dog Chews Dental Dog Chew | Chewy Treats | PetSmart

Thanks in advance.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I would not feed them myself. They have a lot of grains- including corn and many extremely artificial ingredients. It is just empty calories and artificial stuff.

I would stick to more natural chews if I were you! Bully sticks, antlers or if you are looking for something edible and thinner The Honest Kitchen makes a product called beams. There are also stick chews like those veggie ones that don't have corn or so many artificial things but those are also really dense carb filled things that I tend to avoid too.

You can dehydrate your own veggies like sweet potato to get a similar consistency if you have a dehydrator or just give them a raw carrot or green bean to chew if your dog is tolerant of veggies like that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

If it were me, I would just stick with actual vegetables/fruits. I feed Lulu baby carrots, tiny broccoli florets, green beans, blue berries, and apple to name a few for treats. Some people also give banana, but Lulu doesn't care for them. I personally stay away from packaged treats. Not all of those ingredients are bad, but the first two (which are the most included ingred) are hydrolyzed wheat protein and glycerin. Neither of those are something I want Lulu eating. If you are looking for teeth-cleaning options other than daily brushing, a raw meaty bone 2-3 times a week is excellent. There is a thread that describes excellent RMBs and shows pics. Some people dehydrate things and make their own treats. I sometimes do that, but I haven't worked out all the "bugs" yet to make my treats correctly. lol If you are looking for chews for occupying and curbing the chewing tendency, antlers work. I have also attached a link to a site that sells a chew that my dogs LOVE! They absolutely can't get enough of these chews, and Lulu is very picky.

Himalayan Dog Chew Natural Dog Treats, X-Large Chew, 6-oz bag (I don't know why it shows the x-large treat, but I get Lulu the small ones.)

Notice the difference in the ingredients of the pegetables and the Himalayan dog chews. Hope this helps!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I agree with Annie and Tina. All of their suggestions are good. I actually don't give my crew treats often, as I like to keep them at a lean healthy weight. But when I do give treats its in tiny quantities. We like Stella and Chewy's carnivore crunch. Bully sticks and beef tails. None of which I purchase at Petsmart. I support my local small boutiques, as they tend to stay on trend when it comes to the healthiest of pet foods, as well as pet food/treat recalls.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with the others...stick to cleaner, natural meat treats..and thin bully sticks..also brush everyday <3  HAPPY teeth, HAPPY life haha, XOXO Baby.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I agree with what the others said, I would not feed these either. I personally stick to healthy chews like tripe sticks, dehydrated rabbit ears, venison sinews, dehydrated fish skin, chicken feet, antlers, raw carrots, green beans, etc. As gross as some of these may sound, they are healthy and very yummy (to dogs lol).


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey guys! Thanks for all the helpful responses.  Looks like these treats are gonna be a no-go. I'll utilize some of the healthier options presented to me.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> I agree with what the others said, I would not feed these either. I personally stick to healthy chews like tripe sticks, dehydrated rabbit ears, venison sinews, dehydrated fish skin, chicken feet, antlers, raw carrots, green beans, etc. As gross as some of these may sound, they are healthy and very yummy (to dogs lol).


Rabbit ears are a hit here too! I just hate the mess they make with all the fur


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Rabbit ears are a hit here too! I just hate the mess they make with all the fur


hahah Oh gosh I haven't been brave enough yet to buy the ones with the fur still on!


----------

